# PTO hydraulic pump on JD2320



## jparkerri (Feb 3, 2013)

I run a log splitter from my JD2320's hydraulic system but there's not enough GPM to move the splitter fast enough. Same problem with a convert Troybilt tiller using a hydraulic motor. I'm considering putting a PTO hydraulic pump on for better GPM. Could I use the tractor's hydraulic oil tank as the reservoir for the PTO pump instead of adding another reservoir?
Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome ot the Forum!..jparkerri.. I am not sure on your question but I bet someone will be able to help.


----------

